

Facebook introducing HTML5 Resource Center - avirambm
https://developers.facebook.com/html5/

======
alexhaefner
After looking through it, these pages seem light on content, aside from the
fact that they want you to distribute apps through their platform. A select
listing of links to somewhat useful sites. Not sure that this is worthy of
front page on HN because of it's lack of new or insightful content. Thoughts?

~~~
krosaen
agreed that it is a bit light on novel content, but I'm excited to see another
big player push awareness of html5

~~~
alexhaefner
I guess. But it doesn't feel innovative. I'd much rather be seeing an article
about a small startup I've never heard of doing something neat with HTML,
rather than an article about a large established company, whose business model
is based on the web, embracing the technology it's built on.

------
huskyr
I like the fact that they put the Facebook site as a showcase on the Facebook
showcase site. Feels like a silly Xzibit meme cartoon, so you can Facebook
while you Facebook.

------
ltamake
I'm not too impressed. The content is good, but they just seem to give you
links to software and then say "Okay, just use this, this, and this and then
you'll have an HTML5 app." It doesn't show me _how_ I can use those bits of
software. I can find more useful information on HTML5 through a Google search.

------
miles_matthias
Great to see Facebook trying to solidify HTML5 resources on a page.

Typo though - HTML5 Showcase page, Google Body Browser - "Developed by Google,
view the human anatomy in 3D. Uses HTML5's cenvas element and WebGL."

------
Jacob4u2
Their HTML5 showcase site doesn't display properly on IPhone; doesn't sound
like someone I want to take advice from.

------
DougWebb
A nice start, IF you're doing client-side Javascript applications. If you care
at all about Progressive Enhancement, Accessibility, and wide browser and
device support, this resource center will send you down the wrong path.

------
miles_matthias
Also, why don't they mention Sencha Touch or jQuery Mobile?

------
victorbstan
This is a really good, and visceral marketing campaign!

